# Denied FM3



## Chowekua2 (Jun 4, 2011)

Has nyone had the FM3 application denied from the Mexican Government and if so, why.....


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The FM3 has been replaced by a 'no inmigrante' visa. You may be denied for lack of proof of sufficient income from outside Mexico, criminal activity, etc.


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

I don't know anyone that has been denied the FM3 the first time around, but my cousin got denied promotions a work when the immigration department rejected the cambio de actividades. They claimed a Mexican could do that very job and they weren't going to approve it. Ended up that the requirements of the job were changed to make it such that a Mexican could not do the job and that only a foreigner (preferably an American) could do it...that flew.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

*Criminal activity?*



RVGRINGO said:


> The FM3 has been replaced by a 'no inmigrante' visa. You may be denied for lack of proof of sufficient income from outside Mexico, criminal activity, etc.


Not that this would ever be an issue for any of the wonderful folks who post on this message board, but......

In the days when one could apply for the old FM3 only from outside Mexico, some (but not all) Mexican Embassies or Consulates required a letter from local (i.e. US or Canadian) police stating the applicant had no criminal record. 

Now, anyone applying for the "no inmigrante" from inside Mexico isn't required (at least at Immigration in Zihuatanejo, Guerrero) to provide any police confirmation at all. So, unless the applicant was on the Ten Most-Wanted List, I don't see how Mexican Immigration would ever know.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Not that it is exactly relevant... But I actually have a letter from some Mexican agency stating that I am not a criminal. I needed it for something I was doing and you can get one for $50 mxn.


----------



## robop (Aug 11, 2010)

I lost my card and have gone through amazing pain and run around to renew. I'm still working on it after 3 months of total B.S. The details are too long and frustrating for me to sit here and type.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

When my wife and I applied for our visas we did it at the Mexican Counsul in Austin Texas. We were the last visas issued under the old rule that the counsul could issue them. We were required to get a notice from the local police stating that we had a clear criminal record. We crossed the border on May 1, 2010 so you can understand the confusion that was going on then.

When we renewed our visa this May we really had no problems and didn't have to show any proof other than our passports and our old visas. We live in Ajijic and went to the new Chapalla Office, it was great and they even spoke English. There was a little concern as we had one address when we processed our renewals and another when we came to pick them up. We informed the gentleman behind the counter about the change and asked him if we needed to change it and he said not until our next renewal. That's not what I was told when I called Guadl. 

One of the things that we were told prior to moving here was that Mexican Government Officials have a lot of leeway in how they enforce rules and process documents. I guess that proves the point.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

TundraGreen said:


> Not that it is exactly relevant... But I actually have a letter from some Mexican agency stating that I am not a criminal. I needed it for something I was doing and you can get one for $50 mxn.


Out of curiousity, how would "some Mexican agency" know you aren't a criminal, either in Mexico or the USA?
That letter sounds a lot like one of those university degrees one can purchase based on "life experience".

But maybe that Mexican agency does share information with US police agencies. Many years ago, long before apartheid ended, I was interested in emigrating to South Africa. From the SA Consulate, I got a terse one-line letter:
"We do not recommend you pursue your application for immigration to South Africa." 

Initially I was totally puzzled, since I had no criminal record, was well-educated, job-ready, etc....and, at the time, South Africa was accepting - even encouraging - any white with a pulse to immigrate.

I finally figured out that the South African Security Service had probably contacted the Royal Canadian Mounted Police to see if they "had a file" on me. At the time, South Africa was absolutely paranoid about "communists". My brother, who has the same initials as I, had been hired by the Canadian government to teach in the West Indies. Part of his vetting was an RCMP security review. That was enough for the South African government: someone with the same name and initials had been subject to a security screening. I was out of luck, although, in hindsight, perhaps it wasn't such bad luck after all.
There was one other incident which may have prompted my immigration rejection. I had been working for an engineering concern in Montreal and had to deliver some technical drawings to the Cuban consulate. (We were bidding on supplying paper mill machinery to Cuba). I undoubtedly would have been photographed by the RCMP, who, at the time, were conducting surveillance on the Cubans. 
John LeCarre, eat your heart out.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

HolyMole said:


> Out of curiousity, how would "some Mexican agency" know you aren't a criminal, either in Mexico or the USA?
> That letter sounds a lot like one of those university degrees one can purchase based on "life experience".


I did the same thing. I was applying to do something and needed a carta de no antecedentes criminales. I got it from a city office. They check your name against some database. If you are not listed, you pay a $50 mxn fee and get the letter. It doesn't say anything about your record in other countries.


----------

